# Seeking opinions on remedial actions for roof built by nonprofessional



## ronan0 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello all. Fairly new to this game. Wondering if I could get some feedback on the following - 

Residential roof at 45 degree pitch forming upstairs floor. Heavy concrete tiles. Pretty windy spot. I understand it was built around 30 years ago by an amateur boxer who trained rocky style by building the house all by himself. Little prior expertise in roofing.

There is quite a bit of cracking in the house - it "looks" like the collars are moving upwards, and the props are moving outwards? Some lateral movement too.

I have just made some preliminary observations. One is that each rafter and joist is only connected by _one_ nail each, which are rusting. Same for the collars.

Arrangement of roof shown below, and a couple of pictures.

Any feedback much appreciated.

EDIT - Roof span is 7250. Right prop has no interior wall underneath it as the left prop has. Lifting and cracking on that side is worse. Also some cracking at exterior wall (on that side) which I'm not sure is related.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Try posting this over at "contractor talk", under the framing or carpentry areas. Lot's of helpful, knowledgeable people. And good luck!:thumbup:http://www.contractortalk.com/


----------

